# What Does a Miscarriage Feel Like?



## monkeybum (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm 6 weeks along and really over did things this weekend - waaaay too much exercise, heat, doing too much...

About 3 hours ago I started to feel really crampy in my lower abdomen. I had a BM about 1/2 hour ago, which actually made my tummy hurt, but relieved some of the pressure. However, since then I've had a burning feeling running from about my pelvic bone to just below my belly button. On a scale of 1-10 (10 being unbearable) it's about a 6.5, so painful and annoying, but not enough (at this point) to send me to the doc.

Yes, I'm totally paranoid b/c I really pushed myself this weekend with too many outings and social activities with people who don't know I'm pregnant, but at what point does abdominal pain become something to worry about? Could it just be from having to have a BM and waiting too long, or could it be from gas? Or...???

What would it feel like if you are having a m/c? I've heard it's crampy? I've had no spotting, but some clear discharge.

Kathy.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

exercise, heat, activity, outings and social events will not cause miscarriage, so don't be worried about that.

I've had two miscarriages, one was at 6 wks, and it started with spotting, and then was like a heavy period. there was no severe pain.

However, one thing to be aware of is the possibility of an ectopic pregnancy. If the pain gets worse, call the dr. Hopefully, it's just one of those weird pregnancy symptoms that many people experience, and everything will be fine.


----------



## didkisa (Jun 15, 2005)

I had a m/c at 6 weeks, and the morning started out with horrible low back pain, then horrible cramping (worse than AF), then spotting, then full-blown red bleeding--all within about a 3 hour time frame. I was so miserable, both physically and emotionally.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

exercise, heat, activity, outings and social events will not cause miscarriage, so don't be worried about that.
Ditto.


----------



## AmieV (Mar 31, 2005)

I honestly would probably go to the dr for pain at a 6.5. I doubt it's a miscarriage, but there could be something going on you need to know about. That seems like a lot of cramping to me. Unless you think it's just muscle crampiness from all the work you did. And ditto the others...you can't cause a miscarriage from overdoing it so don't worry about that.

Everything I've read is that cramping without bleeding is not cause for concern. But if you were to start spotting or bleeding I would definitely get checked out. FWIW, when I had my m/c I started with spotting and bleeding for a couple of days, and the pain didn't start until that night. It was basically like contractions, extremely painful cramping that kept me up most of the night (I was 12 weeks along), not like what you're describing at all.

I'm sure all is well but it's hard not to worry at this stage of the game!


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmieV*
FWIW, when I had my m/c I started with spotting and bleeding for a couple of days, and the pain didn't start until that night. It was basically like contractions, extremely painful cramping

That is exactly how I would describe my miscarriage.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Well, all my miscarriages have been early on. So, like between 6-8 weeks.
I would describe it as simialar to a really really painful menstrual cycle. Lots of discharge, tissue.

I just had a mc recently. That week i had been really hot, and I exercised alot and for long durations several times that week. not to scare you, but dehydration can be dangerous. I wouldn't start to worry unless I you see lots of tissue/and or blood.
Just try to rest and drink lots of fluids


----------

